# GIBILL in the Academy??



## Thorium (Jul 29, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to claim your GIBILL once in the academy? I have heard you can do this, but the VA hasn't really been clear. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Thorium said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how to claim your GIBILL once in the academy? I have heard you can do this, but the VA hasn't really been clear. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


You can claim GI BILL for the academy I did it and it was easy, never a problem. talk with the academy director he should be a VA representative for the academy. If not call MCJTC and they will be able to give you a contact. Carl Parsons was the VA rep for the Weymouth Academy.

The money is good if you wait and claim the entire academy when you graduate. One lump sum as a full time student.

:baby13: :icon_hum: :GNANA:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice, what kind of dough does that roll out?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Nice, what kind of dough does that roll out?


Not a bad chunk around $ 4600.00 when I went through a couple o years ago. Also tax free baby!!!!!!\\/ unk: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. And you can claim it on taxes as education wright off.


----------



## Thorium (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Yeah, if the academy is about 6 months long, then you should get over $6000 if you were active duty. I think the rate is a little over $1,000 per month if you go to school "full time" as of 1 Oct 2005. Luckily for me I have the ACF kicker every month. So if this is all correct I should collect about $8,000 for 6 months of school!!! \\/ NOT BAD...


----------

